# New here!...opinions please!



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm new here! Although I've been looking at the site a while now. I know what to ask and all the health info etc. Any one had a puppy from notjustanyoldlabradoodles? I've seen some really good comments about them, just wanted to chat to others that may have brought from them before. Love the site, it's great!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi and welcome.....I cant suggest, as I don't know of them...but good luck...might help if people knew where you were in the world too.


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
Are there some testimonials on the site about the breeder and puppies? You could try phoning the breeder and having a chat. You might be able to arrange a visit there.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum .... great to hear you are hoping to get a cockapoo puppy  xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi - they don't seem to have any Cockapoos? 

Unless I'm missing something? Do they do Cockapoos but have none avaiable?

Edit: ok I see them now, sorry, not aware if anyone has one from this breeder



Ian


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Sam - I met one today from there. - a very pretty apricot girl who is a working cross at 11 weeks of age just out on her first walk! The owner seemed very happy with her and the breeder. The only thing she said was that she was still waiting for the paperwork to be sent through but that's not necessarily a negative at this stage.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hi and welcome! 

I can only go by the website as I don't know anything about them. I would want to know what health tests the parent dogs have had and how the puppies are raised. It looks a nice site with lots of pictures but from a buyers point of view it doesn't really tell me alot. 

Good luck with your search and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

@Sarah: 

They say: All our puppies are bred from health tested, happy parents, with good conformation, who are always here for you to meet. The puppies are raised within our family home with free access to the garden and patio areas. This unrestricted rearing lends itself to relaxed calm puppies who at 8 weeks old are nearly toilet trained! We do promote the use of puppy crates.

Along with eye tested at a specialist animal eye clinic at 6 weeks, routine health checked at 7 weeks, and microchipped.

They do have two litters on the ground at one time though. Which is in this case only 7 pups, but could of easily been 20. 

They do have something like 14 dogs (three pups but they appear to be future breeders I think) though. Yikes.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Oh dear, what a numpty! I did miss the home bit. I would have liked them to be more specific on the health tests. When I looked it did not say what they were.

I need to stop coming on the computer late at night, should just go to bed at 10pm like a good girl!


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm in agreement with Sarah about the lack of information regarding the health testing, mentioned on their website. If I were thinking of selecting a puppy from this breeder I'd want to know more about the health tests performed on the parents. The website mentions eye tests, but not whether these are DNA tests. My naturally suspicious nature leads me to wonder why specific information is not provided.

If the puppies are raised in the family home, does that mean that all the dogs live full time in the house, in which case they must have a big house for all of those dogs. The alternative is that the puppies are only brought into the house when they're born? If the latter, I would have thought that taking the Mums away from their usual environment could be stressful for them?


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sam, 

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

My name is Turi - I looked for the right Cockapoo breeder for almost a year and we brought home our female Cockapoo Saffi last week. 

I spoke to anyoldlabradoodle in my search - at the time of our conversation she didn't PRA test her Poodles and tried to convince me that PRA testing wasn't necessary. Luckily, I was already a member of this forum so she didn't succeed! She was lovely, just misinformed. 

What cross are you looking for and when? I would be more than happy to help if you would like? 

Feel free to read about my search which goes into detail of the different crosses on my blog.

Good luck!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! I'm amazed at a breeder of that size not carrying out PRA testing!! - especially when producing 3 different doodles! Surely, if you were going to be a breeder of that many puppies that would be the first thing you'd look into!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Not really Jane, a frightful amount of large scale breeders don't test at all. This doodle breeder is pretty much the norm. Well tested stock is a oddity! Health tested stock that is also treated right can be really hard to find in some breeds.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, it's sad but true. I will never understand the mentality of people who decide to make a career out of breeding dogs on a large scale and can't even invest in basic health tests.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Helpful thoughts and comments! Turi, nice blog!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Any closer to finding your breeder and your cockapoo puppy Sam? I really hope so


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha don't be silly! It's like an impossible maze once you get started! But on a serious note I think I've got it down to not quite as many now! Discarded the ones that don't test, discarded the ones that don't fit my timescale, discarded the ones that won't have cream or apricots, discarded the ones that just don't get back to you....um....I think that's it! Thanks for asking! I'll keep you posted! Xx


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yes and the cross with a toy poodle and I've not decided yet if I like the working Or show yet..however I'm leaning towards the working so far.....watch this space!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Hahahahaha don't be silly! It's like an impossible maze once you get started! But on a serious note I think I've got it down to not quite as many now! Discarded the ones that don't test, discarded the ones that don't fit my timescale, discarded the ones that won't have cream or apricots, discarded the ones that just don't get back to you....um....I think that's it! Thanks for asking! I'll keep you posted! Xx


This process of elimination sounds very familiar 

When would you like to get your puppy? And where are you based?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Early July, we live in Dubai, we are heading to our Uk home (cambs) for the summer to bring back our new family member, there's so much to organise but it's all mostly sorted apart from the new addition!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Daz, i was going to write a huge reply but didn't want to bore you, which brings me to say, I've got it all covered, many thanks


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The suspense is killing me - what cross have you decided to go for?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam ... show us your puppy ha ha ha .. have you found him or her yet??? giggling here, we just all love puppies on here .. cockapoo puppy crazy


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Turi- I've decided on the working cross x miniture. Def cream or apricot, depends what's available...leaning towards apricot a bit more though!Thought I def wanted a boy but not sure only because I've read so many lipstick stories on here! My last two were girls so this will be my first boy  I know there's not a lot in it...but not sure I want to see all of that!!!
Jojo- haven't got him or her yet! So I have a few weeks to tie up loose ends  

Got enough to do to keep me busy!...I hope!

Thanks for comments!
Sam x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Not a lot of lipstick in it, really Haven't seen Teddy's for ages now. Think he has given it up as a bad job since he was 'done'.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Yey – I love working crosses! Have you found a breeder? 

We were set on a boy too. In fact, it took us so long to name Saffi as all our name choices were boys’ names. However there were only girls left in the litter and now that we have a girl I’m delighted with her – I’m sure I’d have been happy with a boy too but really the temperament is the most important thing, regardless of the ***. What I’m saying it, if you’ve found the perfect breeder, with the perfect parents at the perfect time then I wouldn’t discount them if they don’t have the *** you’re after. 

Can’t wait to hear more about it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lipstick post... Wilfs 4 1/2 and Ive only seen it once x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lipstick post... Wilfs 4 1/2 and Ive only seen it once x


if I recall, it was not a good situation when you did see it.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pah! I've got to ask what was the situation!

Thanks everyone!...turi , you're right girl or boy I really don't mind.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:Your memory serves you well me dear.... Wilf got a little bit fruity with Mable !!! and then my neighbour noticed that he was standing funny, almost arching his back, I could tell there was something wrong.. when I checked his "lipstick" was out .... and stuck there and would nt go back in !!!! I went to get a cold compress but whenmy hubbie lifted him up and craddled him to get a better look it wentback in.... phew.. no further appearances thank goodness x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Poor Wilf!


----------

